# Any facebookers out there!!!



## DeeM73

Hi everyone!!!! Just looking to see if there are any mums on facebook that want to be friends :dance: x


----------



## whispernikki

yay me !


----------



## jo14

im on joanne fang banger bolton but you would have to excuse my language sometimes lol


----------



## suzimc

try suzi mcgeachy think I'm unique with that name!!! x


----------



## DeeM73

Thanks will have a look!xx


----------



## BeachComber

Feel free to add me, any ladies who want to connect on FB :thumbup:

My name is Jen Brazil


----------



## motorcyclemom

I am a Facebooker, add me if you like, but I havent announced my pregnancy on there yet....love to chat with some of you mamma to be's on there! Cindy Guest


----------



## DeeM73

I haven't announced it either!!!! Waiting until 12 weeks.Will check it out later,wouldn't let me on last night :( xx


----------



## DeeM73

whispernikki said:


> yay me !

Can't find you! x


----------



## DeeM73

motorcyclemom said:


> I am a Facebooker, add me if you like, but I havent announced my pregnancy on there yet....love to chat with some of you mamma to be's on there! Cindy Guest

Can't find you! x


----------



## DeeM73

BeachComber said:


> Feel free to add me, any ladies who want to connect on FB :thumbup:
> 
> My name is Jen Brazil

Can't find you! x


----------



## jo14

did you manage to find me???


----------



## DeeM73

I think so!x


----------



## jo14

I have not got any friend requests lol :( :( boo hoo no one loves me ha ha


----------



## DeeM73

I sent a message! x


----------



## jo14

Oh i have not got one just had a look maybe a different Joanne lol


----------



## DeeM73

Really??I sent a message to make sure it was you!xx


----------



## jo14

lol nope defo not got it, I have green hair and im cuddling my pig in my profile pic :)


----------



## DeeM73

That's weird cos I defintely sent a message x


----------



## AnnaBanana9

I'm Anna Pasechnick Ridley (definitely the only one on there!)

Always happy to make new friends. Hmmm....did that sound really cheesy? :haha:

x


----------



## jo14

my email address is [email protected]


----------



## mtnprotracy

I haven't announced yet either, but I am on FB......you'll have to ignore the proud mommy moments with my other kiddos :). Would love connect with other mommies on FB.

Tracy---search Tracy Deyton. I currently have the same profile picture I have on here.


----------



## DeeM73

Thanks girls :) I shall get on in the morning :) night xx


----------



## Louise73

Hi ladies:happydance: Feel free to add Claire Bryant:thumbup:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Awww... no requests :blush: I was checking my FB all excited, and nothing :rofl:

:flower:


----------



## DeeM73

Louise73 said:


> Hi ladies:happydance: Feel free to add Claire Bryant:thumbup:

there's a few!!x


----------



## princessjulia

yes im on fbk just not told world yet my names julia campion i look forward to seein u add me


----------



## Louise73

DeeM73 said:


> Louise73 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies:happydance: Feel free to add Claire Bryant:thumbup:
> 
> there's a few!!xClick to expand...

My profile piccy has my scan pic x


----------



## DeeM73

Louise73 said:


> DeeM73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Louise73 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies:happydance: Feel free to add Claire Bryant:thumbup:
> 
> there's a few!!xClick to expand...
> 
> My profile piccy has my scan pic xClick to expand...

Ok thanks :) x


----------



## DeeM73

princessjulia said:


> yes im on fbk just not told world yet my names julia campion i look forward to seein u add me


There's a few which one!x


----------



## motorcyclemom

haha this is much harder than expected lol....
cindy guest


----------



## motorcyclemom

https://www.facebook.com/cbrgirl 
Does this help?


----------



## DeeM73

Found you!x


----------



## motorcyclemom

Thanks for the add Dee! Glad you found me!! Cheers!


----------



## DeeM73

You're welcome :) xx


----------



## princessjulia

princessjulia said:


> yes im on fbk just not told world yet my names julia campion i look forward to seein u add me

i still havnt received yr friends request yet?


----------



## DeeM73

princessjulia said:


> princessjulia said:
> 
> 
> yes im on fbk just not told world yet my names julia campion i look forward to seein u add me
> 
> i still havnt received yr friends request yet?Click to expand...

There are a few! What is your profile pic? x


----------



## princessjulia

DeeM73 said:


> princessjulia said:
> 
> 
> yes im on fbk just not told world yet my names julia campion i look forward to seein u add me
> 
> 
> There's a few which one!xClick to expand...

mines got my 5 yr old on wiv bubbles round his face lol looks bit like father xmas


----------

